# s'abonner à calendrier gmail invité via ical



## pracolas (21 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai, sur google calendar des calendrier invités (de collaborateurs). J'aimerai récupérer ces calendriers sur ical, mais ils ne sont pas "rendu public".

J'arrive à récupérer mes calendriers google perso mais lorsque je mets l'adresse des calendriers invités sous mon compte google dans ical, ical ne veut pas se connecter...

Une idée?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

revoir les statuts du calendrier et droits de partage  du coté des collaborateurs

c'est assez subtil





> Votre agenda doit être public pour que les autres utilisateurs puissent utiliser l'adresse de votre agenda. Si vous souhaitez que votre agenda reste privé, seules les personnes disposant d'une autorisation de partage directe p


http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=34578

http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=34578


----------



## pracolas (21 Février 2010)

ouai, j'avais vu, mais justement, ils ne doivent pas être "publics"...

J'ai trouvé qu'on put partager directement avec une adresse "privée" un cal, mais il faut que je les demande à chacun, ca va être le bazar...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

> J'ai trouvé qu'on put partager directement avec une adresse "privée" un cal, mais il faut que je les demande à chacun, ca va être le bazar...


comment as tu pu voir les calendriers?
tu as forcement intégré une adresse


----------



## pracolas (21 Février 2010)

justement, cette adresse "privée", je l'ai demandée à tous les collaborateurs, et j'ai encore rien reçu...

Sinon, j'ai trouvé comment faire:
Dans iCal, dans mon compte gmail, je vais sur l'onglet "délégation", et là, comme par magie apparaissent tous mes agendas gmail (les perso et les abonnés". Il suffit de les cocher pour qu'il apparaissent dans ical...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

euh c'est ou ca delegation?

 j'ai  l'interface en anglais US , pour une raison que je te file , on a alors toutes les nouveautés en primeur , les bonnes ( les labs etc )  comme les mauvaises (Buzz et son lancement cata)


----------



## pracolas (21 Février 2010)

désolé, c'est dans les paramètres de compte gmail *dans iCal*...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

j' me disais aussi...

ceci dit si t'es à l'aise avé l'anglishe , la basucle vers US english est une bonne petite combine, tous services gougoule
( et l'aide est plus etoffée)


----------

